# Release slipping in hand



## twelve-ring (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm having a problem with my releases slipping through my hand. When I anchor and begin my shot process, my release begins slipping through my hand. This destroys my preload, and throws off my anchor and sight alignment. I've tried taping my releases and this does not help. I've been shooting a Whalen's hook, Scott Blackhole, carter target 3+, and a Stan Nero and they all do it. I'd appreciate any help


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

skateboard tape


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Haven't you heard that is the new technique for shooting. Preload, relax the hand and continue to pull into the wall.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

It may be how you're holding the releases. If you're not creating a "U" shape, then the release will slip through the fingers very easily.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like RCR, seems like you're holding your releases wrong. Your fingers should be "J" hooked.


----------



## twelve-ring (Mar 3, 2015)

I think that is my problem. I tried making the "J" shape and it doesn't slip anymore. It's just a little harder to relax my hand


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Relaxing is harder under pressure, physical and mental pressure. I spoke with Doug Springer, Stanislawski, for a hour once. He suggested use of a trainer, no real physical effort, or use of a bow of low draw weight. I used a home made trainer suggested by Doug, a string with loop ends and adjusted to one's draw length. It was okay, but lacking. Recovering from shoulder surgery I used a theraband and then upped the draw weight as I improved. Still not a bow, but you can get the hang of a few manners to fire a hinge. I used therabands, but surgical tubing, rubber tubing used for peep aligning, any stretch material as far as that goes. Have it short enough to give your preferred holding weight, 10, 15, 20 pounds. Nice to test any release and not launch a arrow to parts unknown.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

twelve-ring said:


> I think that is my problem. I tried making the "J" shape and it doesn't slip anymore. It's just a little harder to relax my hand


There's more than one way to successfully fire a hinge release. Or any hand held for that matter. When you relax, it's not so much a hand relaxing as letting your base knuckles be a pivot. The fingers stay rigid and he base knuckles stretch and pivot. This creates the rotation needed because of how our hands are built.

If that's absolutely not a way you'll be able to use. I have another really good one that helps a lot of people. I'll pm you the article and explain it a little more.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I really struggled way back when I started hinge shooting and some of my hinges hurt my fingers and rubbed blisters and slipped as I shot, etc. It took me a long time but finally I learned how to grip a handheld release with a J-hook grip. Once you do this even in the rain or on really hot 100 degree days where you fingers are sweaty you will be much better off. 

The j-hook grip is based on the second section of your fingers between the two knuckles being flat, This is the key because if it is flat then the release will sit on the flat part and not want to pull the skin off the fingers or want to slip. The end result is the fingers looking like they curl around the release like you are carrying a 5-gallon bucket of water. 

In fact when I work with a new shooter or try and explain a j-hook grip I ask them to invision carrying a 5-gallon bucket with a completely fisted approach or by flattening the hand and carrying it with the little plastic handle in the second section of the fingers. That is the j-hook grip.

Jesse and Levi are two pro shooters that use it and are easily found on google searches.


----------

